# Home for Fancy Pigeons 4 pairs.



## vinny_wills (Jan 18, 2010)

If there is anybody who are willing to adopt my pigeons who has interest in adoption and to take care of it , And i can only give to the person locally near my place India>Bangalore. 
,Only after verification , Send me a PM.. Not interested to sell them ..

Fancy pigeons available

2 fantail pairs and 1 English Carrier. 

Thanks,
Vinny.


----------



## Coddger (Feb 6, 2011)

Hope you find someone close to your area. Good Luck!


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

vinny_wills said:


> If there is anybody who are willing to adopt my pigeons who has interest in adoption and to take care of it , And i can only give to the person locally near my place India>Bangalore.
> ,Only after verification , Send me a PM.. Not interested to sell them ..
> 
> Fancy pigeons available
> ...


Vinny, post in the thread by clicking the link below, you will have more chance

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/meet-indians-50815.html


----------



## vinny_wills (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks Sreeshs and Coddger.


----------



## jaipets (Feb 4, 2011)

hi vinny

If you have English Carrier pair than i can take that if yes i will give my number.


----------

